# 2016: 400 χρόνια από το θάνατο του Γουίλιαμ Σέξπιρ (ή Σαίξπηρ)



## nickel (Jan 6, 2016)

Φέτος θα έχουμε διάφορα καλούδια, από τη Βρετανία κυρίως, για όσους ενδιαφέρονται για το έργο του Σέξπιρ, αφού τιμάται με διάφορες εκδηλώσεις η επέτειος των 400 χρόνων από το θάνατό του το 1616. Αν μαθαίνετε για κάποιες ενδιαφέρουσες εκδηλώσεις ή βρίσκετε στο δρόμο σας άρθρα που δίνουν κάτι παραπάνω, ας κάνετε τον κόπο να ενημερώνετε και το νήμα εδώ.

Προς το παρόν αντιγράφω κάτι που είχε δημοσιευτεί πρόπερσι στο bbc.co.uk με αφορμή τα 450 χρόνια από τη γέννησή του Σέξπιρ.


William Shakespeare is the UK's greatest cultural icon, according to the results of an international survey released to mark the 450th anniversary of his birth.

Five thousand young adults in India, Brazil, Germany, China and the USA were asked to name a person they associated with contemporary UK arts and culture.

Shakespeare was the most popular response, with an overall score of 14%.

The result emerged from a wider piece of research for the British Council.

The Queen and David Beckham came second and third respectively. Other popular responses included JK Rowling, Adele, The Beatles, Paul McCartney and Elton John.

Shakespeare proved most popular in China where he was mentioned by 25% of respondents. The lowest score - 6% - was in the US.
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-27110234​


----------



## Raiden (Jan 6, 2016)

nickel said:


> The Queen and David Beckham came second and third respectively. Other popular responses included JK Rowling, Adele, The Beatles, Paul McCartney and Elton John.​




Και μέσα στις τέχνες και τον πολιτισμό ήταν ο Μπέκαμ μαζί με τρεις καλλιτέχνες και μία συγγραφέα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2016)

Raiden said:


> Και μέσα στις τέχνες και τον πολιτισμό ήταν ο Μπέκαμ μαζί με τρεις καλλιτέχνες και μία συγγραφέα;



Ναι, οι απαντήσεις είναι τουρλού-τουρλού όπως και τα ενδιαφέροντα των ανθρώπων είναι τουρλού-τουρλού: κάποιοι ενδιαφέρονται για ποδόσφαιρο, κάποιοι για κλασικό ρεπερτόριο και κάποιοι για βασιλικούς γάμους. Δεν είναι _ένας_ άνθρωπος που λέει «Για μένα η Βρετανία είναι ο Σέξπιρ, η βασιλεία, ο Μπέκαμ, η Ρόουλινγκ, η Μπιτλς». Αν και... γιατί όχι;


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αναβίωση νήματος με τα γραμματόσημα που εξέδωσαν τα Βρετανικά Ταχυδρομεία στις 5 Απριλίου για τα 400 χρόνια από τον θάνατο του Σαίξπηρ:



Σε πρώτη ευκαιρία θα έλεγα να φτιάξουμε και ελληνικά αντίστοιχα για το έτος Σαίξπηρ (ή Σέξπιρ).


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2016)

Αναδημοσίευση:


*400 χρόνια από τον θάνατο του Σαίξπηρ*
Το blog του Βρετανού Πρέσβη, Τζων Κίττμερ

Ήταν μια συζήτηση απ’ αυτές που κάνεις συνήθως ως φοιτητής: «Για φαντάσου ότι ξυπνάς μια μέρα και έχει καταστραφεί σχεδόν όλος ο λογοτεχνικός πολιτισμός. Αν παρέμενε ένα θεατρικό έργο μόνο, ποιο θα ήθελες να ήταν;» Αν και σπούδαζα τότε τη κλασική φιλολογία, η απάντησή μου ήταν άμεση και σαφής: «Θα προσευχόμουν να ’χει σωθεί ο _Άμλετ_, το σπουδαιότερο θεατρικό έργο που γράφτηκε ποτέ.» Ο φίλος μου, αντίθετα, είχε στο μυαλό του κάποιο έργο του Σοφοκλή και έτσι ξεκίνησε αμέσως η σοβαρή μας κονταρομαχία.

Σκεφτόμουν τις προάλλες αυτή τη συζήτηση και τον έφηβο εαυτό μου ενώ έβλεπα μια παράσταση του _Άμλετ_ στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής στην Αθήνα, από τον θίασο του _Shakespeare’s Globe. _Είναι φέτος η επέτειος 400 χρόνων από τον θάνατο του Γουίλιαμ Σαίξπηρ και η κληρονομιά του γιορτάζεται παγκοσμίως. Το _Globe to Globe Hamlet _είναι στο επίκεντρο αυτής της προσπάθειας και ανεβαίνει σε κάθε χώρα της υφηλίου (http://globetoglobe.shakespearesglobe.com). Οι δυο παραστάσεις που έλαβαν χώρα στην Αθήνα σήμαναν την έναρξη της τελικής φάσης της διετούς περιοδείας, η οποία θα ολοκληρωθεί ως τις 23 Απριλίου, ημερομηνία της γέννησης και του θανάτου του Σαίξπηρ.

Ο σκηνοθέτης της παράστασης, Ντόμινικ Ντρόμγκουλ, δήλωσε: «Η περιοδεία βασίστηκε σε μια αρχή: ότι ο Σαίξπηρ μπορεί να διασκεδάζει και έχει κάτι να πει στον καθέναν, άσχετα από το που βρίσκεται στη γη, και ότι κάθε χώρα και κάθε λαός ωφελείται από την ζωντανή παρουσία του _Άμλετ_.» Συμφωνώ απολύτως με την άποψη αυτή και βρήκα την παράσταση θαυμάσια: ζωντανή, φανερώς αυθόρμητη, δραματική και συγκινητική.

Στην Ελλάδα, όπου ξεκίνησε όντως η ιστορία του δυτικού θεάτρου, υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι για να ενδιαφέρεται κανείς και για τον Σαίξπηρ. Η ίδια η συγγένεια μεταξύ του ελισαβετιανού και του ελληνικού θεάτρου είναι αντικείμενο μεγάλης συζήτησης. Σε ποιον βαθμό συνδέονταν αυτά τα δυο είδη θεατρικού έργου, τα οποία εξελίχτηκαν σε πολύ διαφορετικές εποχές και σε πολύ διαφορετικά πλαίσια; Πόσο ήξερε ο Σαίξπηρ —με τα «λίγα Λατινικά του και λιγότερα Ελληνικά»— για τον κόσμο του αρχαίου θεάτρου, είτε ρωμαϊκού είτε ελληνικού, είτε τραγικού είτε κωμικού; Και οι δυο παραδόσεις του θεάτρου αυτές διαχειρίζονται μόνο τοπικά θέματα ή πραγματικά οικουμενικά ζητήματα και προβληματισμούς;

Εάν αυτές οι σκέψεις σας φαίνονται πάρα πολύ ακαδημαϊκές, μπορεί να σας κινήσει το ενδιαφέρον η ποικιλία και τα χρώματα των ελληνικών και ρωμαϊκών έργων του Σαίξπηρ. Υπάρχουν μερικά τέτοια. Ο _Ιούλιος _Καίσαρ και ο _Αντώνιος και Κλεοπάτρα_ διαδραματίζονται μερικώς στην Ελλάδα (στους Φιλίππους και το Άκτιο, αντίστοιχα). Ο _Τρωίλος και Χρυσηίδα _αναπαρασταίνει τον Τρωικό Πόλεμο. _Η Κωμωδία των παρεξηγήσεων _και _ο Περικλής _διαδραματίζονται στον ελληνορωμαϊκό κόσμο. Μερικοί ισχυρίζονται ότι τοποθεσία _Της Τρικυμίας _είναι η Κέρκυρα_. _Και δεν υπάρχει αμφιβολία για την Αθηναϊκή τοποθεσία δυο πολύ διαφορετικών έργων: του _Ονείρου θερινής νύχτας _και του _Τίμωνα του Αθηναίου._

Κι η ζωντανή παράδοση αυτών των σπουδαίων έργων έχει σημασία. Τι νόημα έχουν σήμερα τα σαιξπηρικά και αρχαία έργα; Πώς οι σκηνοθέτες και οι παραγωγοί τα καθιστούν σύγχρονα για τα σημερινά ακροατήρια; Μπορεί άραγε το κοινό να ανταποκριθεί με αμεσότητα στον _Οθέλλο _ή_ τον Έμπορο της Βενετίας; _Εδώ στην Ελλάδα, σύμφωνα με τη δική σας παράδοση, απαντάτε αυτή την ερώτηση κάθε χρόνο, ιδιαιτέρως το καλοκαίρι στο Φεστιβάλ Αθηνών και Επιδαύρου. Αλλά και καθημερινά δίνονται απαντήσεις στο ερώτημα για το νόημα του Σαίξπηρ, στα θεατρικά σανίδια παντού στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο. Έχουμε κάθε λόγο να είμαστε βέβαιοι ότι η παράδοση «ζει και βασιλεύει». Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που επιλέξαμε τον τίτλο _Shakespeare Lives (_«_Ζει ο Σαίξπηρ») _για τον παγκόσμιο εορτασμό της επετείου των 400 χρόνων. Μάθετε περισσότερα στην ιστοσελίδα της εκστρατείας (http://www.shakespearelives.org).

Όπως βλέπετε από το μεγάλο πανό _Shakespeare Lives _που κρέμεται έξω από το Μέγαρο, ξεκίνησε ήδη ο εορτασμός και στην Ελλάδα. Πέρα από το _Globe to Globe Hamlet, _είχαμε πρόσφατα μια διάλεξη του Gregory Thompson και μια μετάδοση της παράστασής του _Όπως σας αρέσει _από το Βασιλικό Εθνικό Θέατρο_. _Έχουμε κι άλλα σχέδια και μπορείς να ενημερωθείς για αυτά στο https://www.britishcouncil.gr/programmes/shakespeare-lives. Μετά από την επιτυχία του _Ριχάρδου Γ’_ από το Εθνικό Θέατρο, ας ελπίζουμε ότι θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία να απολαύσουμε περισσότερες παραστάσεις του Σαίξπηρ φέτος στα ελληνικά.

Αν τύχει και βρεθείτε στη Βρετανία, μην παραλείψετε τις παραστάσεις που ανεβαίνουν: φαίνεται ότι οι φετινές σαιζόν από τον Shakespeare’s Globe (http://www.shakespearesglobe.com) και τον Royal Shakespeare Company (https://www.rsc.org.uk) είναι συναρπαστικές. Στα έργα του Σαίξπηρ, υπάρχει κάτι για όλους. «Όλος ο κόσμος είναι μια σκηνή», όπως δήλωσε ο ποιητής, και στο Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο αυτή την εορταστική χρονιά σίγουρα θα βρείτε, στα λόγια του Άμλετ, «τους καλύτερους ηθοποιούς του κόσμου, είτε για την τραγωδία, την κωμωδία, την ιστορία, την βουκολική, την βουκολικο-κωμική, την ιστορικο-βουκολική, την τραγικο-ιστορική, την τραγικο-κωμικο-ιστορικο-βουκολική, την σκηνή αδιαχώριστη ή το ποίημα απεριόριστο.»

Όπου κι αν βρεθείτε, απολαύστε την παράσταση!

Τζων Κίττμερ
13 Μαρτίου 2016

http://blogs.in.gr/blogger/post/?aid=1500064852​


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2016)

Σχετικά με ένα πολύ καλά μεταφρασμένο βιβλίο για όσους ενδιαφέρονται να εμβαθύνουν στο έργο και την εποχή του Σέξπιρ:


The Books' Journal - Σάββατο, 23 Απριλίου 2016

*Σαίξπηρ, ένας γνωστός μας
*
Γράφτηκε από την Ιφιγένεια Ταξοπούλου 

*Πήτερ Ακρόυντ, Σαίξπηρ. Η βιογραφία, μετάφραση Σπύρος Τσούγκος, Μικρή Άρκτος, Αθήνα 2010, σελ. 624*
http://booksjournal.gr/slideshow/item/2058-σαίξπηρ,-ένας-γνωστός-μας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2016)

nickel said:


> Αναδημοσίευση:
> 
> *400 χρόνια από τον θάνατο του Σαίξπηρ*
> Το blog του Βρετανού Πρέσβη, Τζων Κίττμερ
> ...



Κοίτα να δεις που η συζήτηση αυτή χρόνια πολλά κρατεί:
*Κοριολανός* _—του Παναγιώτη Πούτου—_​_Ο γυμνασιάρχης, λέει, έγινε πέρσι ένα μικρό επεισόδιο. Ο Ραλλίδης είπε στην τάξη του, ώρα διδασκαλίας, πως όλοι οι αρχαίοι τραγικοί δεν αξίζουν, όλοι μαζί, τρεις στίχους του Σαίξπηρ. Άκου πράμα και να διδάσκει σ’ όλη τη ζωή τους αρχαίους. Του το παρατήρησε αμέσως ο γυμνασιάρχης. Αυτός σήκωσε τις πλάτες του, κούμπωσε το παλτό του και δεν καταδέχτηκε ν’ απαντήσει.
_​_—Δημήτρης Χατζής*—​_
Σήμερα συμπληρώνονται 400 χρόνια από το θάνατο του Σαίξπηρ. Για την επέτειο θα αρκούσε η φράση του Αλ Πατσίνο από την ταινία Looking for Richard: _Whatever I’m saying, I know Shakespeare said it_. Το έργο του καλύπτει όλο το φάσμα του ανθρώπινου βίου. Ζούμε όλοι ασυνάρτητες ζωές σαν κι αυτή που περιγράφει ο Μακβέθ στο μονόλογό του κι έπειτα εξαφανιζόμαστε από τη σκηνή. Αρκετές φορές έχω νιώσει ότι για όλα ο Σαίξπηρ έχει γράψει κάτι. Και τώρα που θέλω να γράψω κάτι για αυτόν νιώθω ότι όλοι τα έχουν πει όλα. Χρόνια πριν μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση μια φράση από διήγημα του Δημήτρη Χατζή: _όλοι οι αρχαίοι τραγικοί δεν αξίζουν, όλοι μαζί, τρεις στίχους του Σαίξπηρ_. Ίσως ένας τέτοιος έπαινος είναι αρκετός. Όμως δε θα ασχοληθώ με επαίνους και με αναλύσεις. Γράφω αυτό το κείμενο για να το αφιερώσω στον Κοριολανό. Ένας ορφανός στίχος του Αρχίλοχου αναφέρεται στο μύθο της αλεπούς και του σκαντζόχοιρου: _πολλά τεχνάσματα κατέχει η αλεπού, αλλά ο σκαντζόχοιρος μόνο ένα, ένα σπουδαίο (πόλλ’ οἶδ’ ἀλώπηξ, ἀλλ’ ἐχῖνος ἓν μέγα)_. Αυτή η διαίρεση των χαρακτήρων διαγράφεται στον μυθικό Αίαντα. Το μόνο πράγμα που γνωρίζει καλά ο ήρωας των Αχαιών, ο πιο αντρειωμένος μετά τον Αχιλλέα, είναι η γενναιότητα, όπως ο σκαντζόχοιρος έχει μόνο τα αγκάθια του. Ο Οδυσσέας είναι πολυμήχανος, μια αλεπού που μηχανεύεται το Δούρειο Ίππο για να μπει στην Τροία.

Ο Κοριολανός είναι φτιαγμένος από τη στόφα του Αίαντα. Το μόνο αίσθημα που έχει είναι η υπερηφάνεια. Όταν επιτίθεται στους Βόλσκους είναι αυτός που οδηγεί το στρατό της Ρώμης και μέσα στην Κοριόλη νικά μόνος του τους αντιπάλους ψάχνοντας να αναμετρηθεί με τον ισχυρότερο εχθρό, τον Τούλλο Αουφίδιο. Ο θρίαμβος στην Κοριόλη τού εξασφαλίζει το όνομα Κοριολανός, όμως, όταν οι πολίτες της Ρώμης τον εξορίζουν, η πληγωμένη του υπερηφάνεια τον κάνει να στραφεί στους Βόλσκους για να εκδικηθεί την πόλη του. O Κοριολανός δεν γνωρίζει όρια. Πατρίδα, οικογένεια χάνουν τη σημασία τους:_ I’ll never / Be such a gosling to obey instinct, but stand, / As if a man were author of himself / And knew no other kin._

_“Our virtues lie in the interpretation of time”_, παραδέχεται και αυτό είναι ένα κλειδί για τη διαχρονική αντιμετώπιση του συγκεκριμένου δράματος. Στη ναζιστική Γερμανία η συγκεκριμένη τραγωδία γνώρισε ιδιαίτερη απήχηση: η σύγκρουση του ήρωα με τον λαό της Ρώμης ερμηνεύτηκε ως σύγκρουση των επιδιώξεων ενός ενάρετου ηγέτη με τον χυδαίο όχλο. Άλλοτε αυτή η σύγκρουση ερμηνεύτηκε μέσα από την αντίθεση της ατομικής ελευθερίας και του κοινωνικού ελέγχου.

Πρόκειται για μία δύσκολη τραγωδία αφού ο θεατής δεν μπορεί να ταυτιστεί με τον ήρωα ή με τον αγώνα τού γενναίου στρατιώτη που, όταν εξορίζεται άδικα από τη Ρώμη, επιστρέφει επικεφαλής του στρατού των εχθρών της για να την εκδικηθεί. Μέσα στην πόλη που εκδικείται πολιορκώντας τη βρίσκονται η μητέρα, η σύζυγος, ο γιος του. Αυτά ακριβώς τα στοιχεία έκαναν το έργο κατάλληλο για το επικό θέατρο του Μπρεχτ, αφού υπηρετούν την αποστασιοποίηση του θεατή. Τη διασκευή που ετοίμαζε ο Μπρεχτ δεν πρόλαβε να την ολοκληρώσει.

Ο ήρωας οδηγείται στη δική του καταστροφή από την άκρα συνέπεια στις αξίες του. Όπως η Αντιγόνη, δεν ξέρει να υποχωρεί στην επερχόμενη συμφορά, (εἴκειν δ’ οὐκ ἐπίσταται κακοῖς), αλλά δεν έχει ένα ανώτερο ιδανικό, όπως εκείνη. Δε θα μπορούσε να είναι πιο ανεξάρτητος από την κοινωνία του — ίσως θα μπορούσε, αν τελικά έκαιγε τη Ρώμη. Το πιο γοητευτικό στοιχείο είναι ίσως αυτό: δεν έχει ιερό σκοπό, δεν ζητά αποδοχή, δεν προσπαθεί να δικαιολογήσει τις πράξεις του, θεωρείται τέρας και όμως είναι άνθρωπος. Και ποιος θα μπορούσε να πει ότι δεν είναι; Μόνο ο Μενένιος, που υμνεί τον εκδικητικό Κοριολανό:_ υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε μια κάμπια και μια πεταλούδα, όμως η πεταλούδα σου κάποτε ήταν κάμπια. Ο Κοριολανός έχει γίνει από άνθρωπος δράκοντας, έχει φτερά, δεν είναι ένα πράγμα που σέρνεται._






* Δημήτρης Χατζής,_ Το τέλος της μικρής μας πόλης_, Το Ροδακιό, Αθήνα 1999
σελ. 127-128 _«Η διαθήκη του καθηγητή»_

Πηγή: dimartblog


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2016)

Αναδημοσίευση:


*Η κρίση ως τραγωδία*
400 χρόνια από τον θάνατο του Γ. Σαίξπηρ

Το Βήμα 24/4/2016

Χθες, 23 Απριλίου, συμπληρώθηκαν ακριβώς 400 χρόνια από τον θάνατο του Γουίλιαμ Σαίξπηρ. Ο μεγάλος βάρδος πέθανε στις 23 Απριλίου 1616. Ετσι δικαίως το 2016 έχει ανακηρυχθεί Ετος Σαίξπηρ. Συμπληρώθηκαν όμως και έξι χρόνια ακριβώς από τότε που η Ελλάδα μπήκε στη διαδικασία των μνημονίων. Ηταν 23 Απριλίου 2010.

«Γνώρισα» τον Γουίλιαμ Σαίξπηρ το 1964, σε ηλικία 18 ετών. Είδα τότε την περίφημη ταινία «Αμλετ» του ρώσου σκηνοθέτη Γκριγκόρι Κόσνιτσεφ με τον Ινοκέντι Σμοκτουνόφσκι στον ρόλο του πρίγκιπα της Δανίας. Με συγκλόνισε ιδιαίτερα η ερμηνεία του Σμοκτουνόφσκι αλλά και η όλη ατμόσφαιρα που υπογράμμιζε η θαυμάσια μουσική του Ντ. Σοστακόβιτς. Στη συνέχεια αγόρασα το έργο στη γνωστή μετάφραση του Β. Ρώτα και απ' εκεί και πέρα δεν θυμάμαι πόσες φορές έχω δει τη θεατρική παράσταση σε Αθήνα και Λονδίνο, αλλά και τις ταινίες όπως αυτή με τον σερ Λ. Ολίβιε, αν και εξακολουθώ να θεωρώ τη ρωσική προσαρμογή του έργου την απείρως καλύτερη. Στη δισκοθήκη μου έχω μια μοναδική εγγραφή του «Αμλετ» από παράσταση του 1948 σε σκηνοθεσία του J. Richmond και με τον J. Gielgud, τον κορυφαίο αυτόν τραγικό ηθοποιό, στον ρόλο του Αμλετ. Το 1968, όταν οι συνθήκες με έφεραν να σπουδάζω θέατρο στη σχολή του Π. Κατσέλη στη Νέα Σμύρνη, ο σημαδιακός μονόλογος του Αμλετ «Να ζει κανείς ή να μη ζει» ήταν η προτίμησή μου. Εχω καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα, αφού αργότερα διάβασα το έργο στο αγγλικό πρωτότυπο, ότι αν επρόκειτο κάπως αυθαίρετα να ονοματίσει κανείς τα τρία εμβληματικά έργα από την όλη ιστορία του θεάτρου ο «Αμλετ» είναι σίγουρα ένα απ' αυτά (τα άλλα δύο της επιλογής μου είναι ο «Οιδίποδας Τύραννος» του Σοφοκλή και «Περιμένοντας τον Γκοντό» του Σ. Μπέκετ). Τα έργα αυτά (μαζί με τις συμφωνίες του Μπετόβεν και του Mάλερ) νομίζω ότι «αποκαλύπτουν» και «υπογραμμίζουν» εναργέστερα την τραγικότητα της ανθρώπινης φύσης και την απέλπιδα προσπάθεια υπέρβασής της.

Στη συνέχεια κατάλαβα ότι ο Σαίξπηρ είναι επίσης ο μεγάλος ανατόμος της πολιτικής εξουσίας, των αντιφάσεών της, της αλαζονείας, της ματαιοδοξίας, της διαφθοράς, της εγκληματικότητας και της ύβρεως που εκτρέφει και της πτώσης στην οποία αναπόφευκτα και μοιραία οδηγεί. Τέλεια τραγωδία, δηλαδή. «Ολος ο κόσμος μια σκηνή και όλοι, άντρες και γυναίκες, απλοί παίκτες». Η ελληνική κρίση, με όλους τους πολιτικούς παίκτες, με όλες τις εντάσεις, τα δράματα, τη μιζέρια, την απόγνωση, την απελπισία που έχει προκαλέσει, μπορεί να διαβαστεί ως μια αληθινή σαιξπηρική τραγωδία. Ο βασικός πρωταγωνιστής των τελευταίων μηνών, ο πρωθυπουργός Αλ. Τσίπρας π.χ., θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ένας σύγχρονος τραγικός σαιξπηρικός χαρακτήρας. Θα μπορούσε να είναι η ενσάρκωση του Αμλετ, ας πούμε (κι ας μην είναι πρίγκιπας, έστω κι αν ο ίδιος μπορεί να φαντασιώνεται ότι είναι).

Οπως και ο σαιξπηρικός ήρωας, έτσι και ο Τσίπρας δεν ήξερε ακριβώς τι ήθελε ή τι να κάνει. Μπροστά στο δίλημμα που αντιμετώπιζε δεν είχε ούτε σχέδιο A ούτε σχέδιο B. Ο Αμλετ αμφιταλαντευόταν ανάμεσα στο οδυνηρό καθήκον αλλά και ανάμεσα στο «να ζει ή να μη ζει». Ο Τσίπρας αρχικά ανάμεσα στο ευρώ και στη δραχμή και τώρα ανάμεσα στο να κλείσει ή να μην κλείσει την αξιολόγηση. Διερωτώνταν ίσως «τι είναι στο πνεύμα ανώτερο, να υποφέρεις πετριές και σαϊτιές αχρείας τύχης / ή να παίρνεις τα όπλα ενάντια σ' ένα πέλαγο βάσανα και αντιχτυπώντας να τους δίνεις τέλος». Στην αρχή είχε αρνηθεί να δεχθεί ότι «κάτι σάπιο υπάρχει στο βασίλειο της Δανίας» ή μάλλον στην επικράτεια της Ελλάδας καθώς η χώρα είχε αγνοήσει τη διαχρονικά σοφή συμβουλή του Πολώνιου «neither borrower, nor lender be» - «ποτέ μη γίνεις δανειστής ούτε χρεώστης / το δάνειο χάνει δύο, το χρήμα και τον φίλο / η χρέωση στομώνει την οικονομία». Αλλά ο Τσίπρας ίσως πίστευε, όπως ο Αμλετ, ότι υπάρχουν «πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα στα ουράνια και στη γη» απ' ό,τι ονειρεύτηκαν στη φιλοσοφία τους (εκεί όλοι μαζί στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ). Ωστόσο, όπως διαπίστωσε ο Αμλετ, έτσι διαπίστωσε τελικά και ο Τσίπρας ότι δεν υπήρχαν «άλλα πράγματα» ή επιλογές ούτε «στα ουράνια» (Ευρώπη) ούτε «στη γη» (Ελλάδα). Ο Αμλετ δεν μπόρεσε να ακολουθήσει τη μόνη επιλογή που είχε και τελικά οδηγήθηκε στο αναπόφευκτο τέλος του. Ο Τσίπρας έκανε την επιλογή, το Μνημόνιο, στην οποία, όμως, όπως λέει ο ίδιος, «δεν πιστεύει» γιατί τη θεωρεί λάθος. Να δούμε το τέλος αυτής της τραγωδίας. Λέτε με το αντίστοιχο του «ένα άλογο, ένα άλογο, το βασίλειό μου για ένα άλογο»;

Αλλά το σαιξπηρικό έργο έχει να πει κάτι για όλους τους πολιτικούς παίκτες. Π.χ., για τις ατέλειωτες προσπάθειες ενότητας της Κεντροαριστεράς ο Βρούτος στον Ιούλιο Καίσαρα τα λέει όλα: «Υπάρχει η στιγμή της παλίρροιας στα ανθρώπινα πράγματα - αν την αδράξεις σε οδηγεί στην επιτυχία, αν σου ξεφύγει τότε μένεις στα ρηχά και χάνεσαι στη μιζέρια». Εχει αδράξει άραγε η Κεντροαριστερά τη στιγμή; Ισως. Διαφορετικά, η μιζέρια.

Πάνω απ' όλα, όμως, στην ύβρι πολιτικών και εξουσίας την απάντηση τελικά έχει ο Μάκβεθ όταν συνειδητοποιεί «τα εγκληματικά κατορθώματά του» - «η ζωή τίποτε άλλο παρά μια κινούμενη σκιά / ένας φτωχός θεατρίνος που κορδώνεται και αφρίζει πάνω στη σκηνή για λίγη ώρα και έπειτα κανείς δεν τον ακούει. Η ζωή ένα παραμύθι που το εξιστορεί ένας ηλίθιος, γεμάτο οργή και φωνές χωρίς κανένα νόημα». 

«The rest is silence» («τα υπόλοιπα είναι σιωπή»), όπως καταλήγει ο Αμλετ.

Ο κ. Παναγιώτης Κ. Ιωακειμίδης είναι ομότιμος καθηγητής του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών.​


----------



## Earion (Apr 24, 2016)

David Tennant, Benedict Cumberbatch, Ian McKellen and Judi Dench are among the stars joining forces in a sketch from Shakespeare Live! At The RSC.

*Prince Charles plays Hamlet in brilliant BBC sketch alongside Benedict Cumberbatch, Dame Judi Dench and Sir Ian McKellen *

The Prince of Wales —briefly— became the Prince of Denmark on Saturday. Prince Charles appeared on stage at Stratford as part of a stellar cast in Shakespeare Live, a light-hearted tribute to Britain*’*s most famous writer, 400 years to the day after he died. 
Prince Charles uttered Shakespeare*’*s most famous line "to be or not to be", managing to achieve not just every actor*’*s dream, but trump Dame Judi Dench.
His short contribution came as part of a complex and witty homage to Shakespeare and his soliloquy from Hamlet known the world over. Prince Charles appeared alongside Tim Minchin, Benedict Cumberbatch, Harriet Walter, David Tennant, Rory Kinnear, Ian McKellen, Judi Dench, and the RSC’s current Hamlet, Paapa Essiedu.
It was a fitting finale to a day of celebrations in Stratford that mixed solemnity, pomp, quite a bit of low farce *’*and royalty. William Shakespeare probably would have approved. .....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2016/04/23/prince-charles-plays-hamlet-in-brilliant-bbc-sketch/


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2016)

«It is I, Hamlet the Dame». Αριστούργημα!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 25, 2016)

Προχτές είχε στην ΕΤ2 το As you like it του Κένεθ Μπράνα. Στην αρχή ξαφνιάστηκα, μετά μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον, πολύ σύντομα βαρέθηκα. Με το να ντύσει σαμουράι τους μισούς και να βάλει μαύρους να παίζουν τους υπόλοιπους, μάλλον σε πάρτι μασκέ μου έκανε παρά σε ευρηματική εκδοχή του μύθου.
*"Some critics praised the setting. Others found it useless and irrelevant."*
Συντάσσομαι με τους δεύτερους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 25, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Από τα πέντε σεξπιρικά έργα που έχει σκηνοθετήσει ο Μπράνα, το συγκεκριμένο είναι με απόσταση το χειρότερο. Ή το μοναδικό που δεν του πέτυχε καθόλου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 4, 2016)

Ο _Guardian_ δημοσίευσε τρεις σειρές από βιντεάκια με σεξπιρικούς μονολόγους από κορυφαίους ηθοποιούς που μπορείτε να δείτε εδώ:

Shakespeare Solos: watch the first six films

Shakespeare Solos: watch the second set of films

Shakespeare Solos: watch the third set of films


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2016)

*Props found at Shakespeare’s theatre* (The Times)


----------



## Katharina (May 19, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Για Σαίξπηρ, διαβάστε τον Γιαν Κοτ (πολωνός θεατρολόγος) _Σαίξπηρ ο σύγχρονός μας_ (εκδ. Ηριδανός μτφρ. Α. Κοτζιάς), αλλά και την εισαγωγή του _Ένα θέατρο ουσίας_, (εκδ. Χατζηνικολή, μτφρ. Έ. Πατρικίου-Ε. Παπάζογλου), υπέροχα μεταφρασμένα. Απόλαυση!


----------

